# Meat fat trimmings



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm always trimming all the fat off meats and giving them raw to my dog. Is this a good idea? Or is fat not good at all? If it's ok, how much is ok? He gets a good dry food, TOTW bit switching now due to itchy skin. Just wondering if cut off fat is a good or bad idea. If it matters, he is skinny, not overweight in the slightest.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

My grandma always added a bit of fat to her terrier Buster's bowl and he had such a glossy coat. Going by the amount for other fats like coconut oil, I would give only about a tablespoon twice a day, or for 3 meals, 2 tsp. per meal.


----------



## While (Dec 16, 2013)

fat is fat, think about what it does for yourself. although fat is integral to a diet, still is important to moderate its consumption. personally i stopped feeding trim on top of a regular diet, since fat is already there.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Just give it. If the dog is a healthy weight, some treats here and there won't harm anything. I am feeding RAW and having the darndest time adding fat to his diet.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I never give my dogs fat. It will do the same to them as it does to you. They get pancreatitis from it.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah too much fat at one time is bad, as mentioned it can cause pancreatitis. I wouldn't give it.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I guess I'm getting mixed answers, but I think with his other food and treats I will probably just skip giving it yo him anymore. Or maybe just a little. But will certainly cut back.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

jjk454ss said:


> I'm always trimming all the fat off meats and giving them raw to my dog. Is this a good idea? Or is fat not good at all? If it's ok, how much is ok? .


My husband and I do this but it is spread between our 4 dogs, so one dog is not getting a lot.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Fats are the main source of dietary energy (or calories) in a dog’s diet and provide the most concentrated source of energy in foods. One gram of fat contains more than twice the energy than one gram of protein or carbohydrate.

Humans need to refrain from assuming that a dog's dietary requirements are similar to their own because they are not.

You will know if your dog is eating too much fat via excessive weight gain and looser stools.

The age of the dog is a consideration in the amount of fat your pooch should consume as well. Generally, the older the less fat. This assumes that an older dog is "burning" less calories

Yes,a superfluous amount of fat in a dog's diet can potentially lead to health issues as other posters indicated.

Fat is an integral component in a dog's diet hence it should be included.

My guess is a high energy dog assimilates a higher amount of fat in a healthful fashion compared to a dog fed the same diet which is more sedentary.

IMHO,

SuperG


----------

